# Campsites in Almeria for Winter



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Planning on going down to Almeria in mid-December for about 3 months. Does anyone have any recommendations on good sites? How about La Garoffa?

Thanks.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Camping Roquetas 
see my entry in the data base ..

http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1833

http://www.campingroquetas.com/

We spent three and a half months last year from Oct to mid Jan 07 .. Great site, close to beach and all amenities, popular with German and Dutch. 
I strongly advise booking, ... by mid Dec. the site is filling up ..


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

JSR said:


> Planning on going down to Almeria in mid-December for about 3 months. Does anyone have any recommendations on good sites? How about La Garoffa?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi JSR

Checked out La Garoffa myself when staying at the site Scotjimland mentions & I found it very tight. A lovely spot though.
Another I went to was Carbo de Gata, this had more room although the area left a little to desired - a bit barren but not far from the coast.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Keith said:


> Checked out La Garoffa myself when staying at the site Scotjimland mentions & I found it very tight. A lovely spot though.


Hi Keith

We looked at it too, as you say lovely spot but very tight. My other thought was it was great if you want to sit by the beach all day every day .. nothing else there which means either cycling along the busy coast road or taking the van out to go shopping or sight seeing.. .


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Checked out La Garoffa myself when staying at the site Scotjimland mentions & I found it very tight. A lovely spot though.
> ...


Hi Jim

Yes I got the same impression, but we had our car in tow so better for getting around.
We hope to be off again come winter, are you going South again for the winter?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Keith said:


> are you going South again for the winter?


Yes, probably back to Roquetas from Nov to Feb 08 .. Love the Almerian weather.. after that .. who knows ..

Where are you going ?


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

[/quote]Where are you going ?[/quote]

Hi Jim

We are booked into Roselada at Conil de la Fonterra for Jan/Feb, probably leaving early March. I fancy the Med coast round to Italy, not as warm but fancy a change. See how far we get...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Keith 

Had a look at the Rosaleda Camping web site.. looks lovely and good long term deals .. 
Have you been here before, if so, is it ok for RVs ? 

Cheers


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Had a look at the Rosaleda Camping web site.. looks lovely and good long term deals ..
> Have you been here before, if so, is it ok for RVs ?
> ...


Hi Jim

Yes it is OK for the RV, but they get booked up pretty quick as most of the pitches would not be suitable for yours.
We spent 6 weeks there last winter & with our toad car we saw a lot of the area and liked it.
This is almost as far South as you can get and you get some of the North Afican warmth, although last year in common with many other areas of Spain it was not as good as we hoped for. But then again we always hope for the best but if it isn't the best, it is always better than the UK winter.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info Keith .. 

The weather is generally drier along the Almerian coast, last year at Roquetas we spoke to quite a few who had come from the south west seeking better weather.. We had 3 months of almost unbroken warm sunshine with only a few showery days. 


Safe travels.. 

Jim


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*La Garrofa*

Went to La Garoffa in February. Not very impressed, only stayed 1 night. Motorhomes all squashed in together, very untidy. Did not particularly like the beach either. There are far nicer sites along that stretch, i.e. Roquetas.


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your responses, have now gone firm on Roquetas. Booked for a month to begin with (to get a good rate) then will play it by ear thereafter.

Completely off subject: Popped into our local town yesterday afternoon (One village square, one cafe, one bakery and one very tight road into and out of the place) and parked in the square was an old English double-decker bus, UK registered. Couldn't resist peeking through the window (downstairs obviously!) and it was incredibly well fitted out: small kitchen/dining area, living area and a blocked off area I assume was the wc/bathroom. Sat outside the cafe with a couple of glasses of rouge hoping the occupants would turn up but no luck. How they got into town and what they were doing I know not. In town again this morning for the croissants - bus gone. Guess I'll never know - unless the owners are members of this forum......!?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

JSR said:


> have now gone firm on Roquetas. Booked for a month to begin with (to get a good rate) then will play it by ear thereafter.


Good choice 

We will be there from mid Nov till mid Feb. maybe see you there .. ?

Jim


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Jim,

Plan to arrive at La Roquetas on 15th December - will look out for you.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jack 

Look forward to meeting up, we will be in Row P .. can't miss us .. :lol: 

Jim


----------

